

Script# compiles C# source code into JavaScript - bdfh42
http://projects.nikhilk.net/ScriptSharp/

======
thwarted
"Script# brings productivity to Ajax and JavaScript development."

The biggest lever in bringing productivity to Ajax and Javascript development
would be for Microsoft to follow standards closer. IE8 is progress, but it's
really too late to offset the losses developers have had in dealing with
previously versions.

"Script# empowers you with a development methodology that brings software
engineering and long term maintainability of your Ajax applications and
frameworks."

No tool or language is a silverbullet for software engineering and
maintainability problems. These only come with diligence, foresight, and
experience.

------
wayne
Sounds like Microsoft's version of GWT (<http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/>)
only with C# instead of Java. I've just never understood why people find
JavaScript so bad that they'd put another layer between them and what's
running in the browser.

